

Pirate Bay Censorship Backfires as New Proxies Bloom  - cyphersanctus
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-censorship-backfires-as-new-proxies-bloom-121222/

======
alan_cx
I may well have my history wrong, but this reminds me of that situation in
Vietnam when solders were made to take a hill, then withdrew only for the hill
to be retaken. Lots of people got hurt and nothing was gained.

~~~
angkec
Just curious, but what's the rationale behind the withdraws?

------
visarga
Pirate Bay uses cloud servers hidden behind a proxy and a load balancer. The
cloud servers are encrypted both in disk image and TCP traffic. The load
balancer and the proxy are stateless machines that have no HDD. They keep no
traces.

Add these front-end proxies hosted in various permitting jurisdictions and
it's almost impossible to track or pull down. Good job of providing a
technological-legal fix to a legal attack!

------
maeon3
When these hand held computing devices become part of our minds, the ability
to do what we please with our minds will be constantly under attack. There
will be one school of thought, where all general purpose processing should be
monitored by a central government agency, and another school of thought that
what happens in my mind is strictly my business only. If you want to come
search my mind, you'll have to get a warrant and probable cause.

We must fight for the ability to do anything we want on our computers, and to
keep out anyone we don't like on our computers, or else we will wake up as
slaves one day to a magnificent society.

Maybe it would be better if all humans were to become recruited as a hive of
unthinking automations, like the borg, where we submit our will to others, and
human potential to explore the universe increases.

I support the pirate bay because they support my personal freedom to think
whatever I want to on my devices. If I am to be recruited as a component of a
collective, that should be my choice, not the default only-choice.

~~~
visarga
> Maybe it would be better if all humans were to become recruited as a hive of
> unthinking automations, like the borg, where we submit our will to others,
> and human potential to explore the universe increases.

If you're part of a collective mind you are part of something much larger than
yourself, kind of like a voice in a forum, but a much larger and better
integrated forum. How great is a neuron in comparison to the brain? I don't
think the neuron relinquishes its will to the collective, but rather, only
inside the collective does it really shine.

